# ATT Treaty



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Members and lurkers... Republicans and Democrats...

Sign The Petition To Stop The US From Signing The Arms Trade Treaty!

It takes 2 seconds to ensure your 2nd ammendment rights

http://dickmorris.rallycongress.com/7175/gun-control/


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

Signed sealed and delivered. These clowns think they know so much better than the rest of us what is good for us. They need to hear from us. Please make your voice heard. Thanks for getting this out there Gunny.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Signed and letter sent. Lets hope the politicians listen to the people for a change.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Gunny for the info!!! Done deal!!!! A lot of people out there think that this will never happen. ARE YOU SURE? When we as a country start thinking that things like this will never happen, thats when it turns around and bites you in the arse!!!! I don't take things for granted anymore with the people we have in government as a whole now a days!!!! Our constitution is being drained drop by drop. Why would this be any different?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I signed it but does it matter.... even if passed the UN would likely be responsible for enforcement..... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

It takes a 2/3 vote in congress to ratify the treaty. I highly doubt that will ever happen, even with the nut job in Colorado whipping the anti's into a frenzy. But the NRA really doesnt say that, they like to use issues like this as scare tactics to pinch your wallet.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

do you expect someone to represent you for free? i don't!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ya look what it cost to keep all those A Holes in washington to represent us. all the time they are taking tons under the table not to do what is right for us citizens.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Ya look what it cost to keep all those A Holes in washington to represent us. all the time they are taking tons under the table not to do what is right for us citizens.
> 
> Al


I'm with you on that one alleyyooper. I am only slightly less disappointed in republicans than democrats. There are few real conservatives. We have one side with no morals and another side that to many worship money. Worshiping money is not conservative it's greed.
Washington is so confusing. Some of the richest are democrats. The democrats say they are for the poor and the poor have been voting for them since the 1930's, but they are still poor. I think 90% forgot they are servants and think they are rulers. Didn't Nancy Pelosi say Obama would be ready to rule on day one? Ya, she did.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Gun Control Treaty Stopped For Now

By DICK MORRIS
Published on DickMorris.com on July 26, 2012

Printer-Friendly Version

Dear Friend

We won a big battle yesterday at the UN but must still win the war! Due to massive public pressure - your pressure - fifty-one Senators asked Hillary not to sign the Arms Trade Treaty on Friday citing concerns that it would enable UN imposed gun control.

The Treaty has been the subject of four weeks of intense negotiations and seemed likely to be signed but the recent pressure forced the Administration to back off. Our site alone has sent 700,000 e mails to Congress and the NRA has effectively lobbied against the treaty

But it's not dead yet. My bet is that Obama hoped to slip it through while his allies in the media downplayed it. Now it's blown up in his face. I think he will try again after the election -- especially if he loses.

Lets be vigilant sign the attached petition and get your friends to sign do we can keep up the pressure.

Thanks,

Dick Morris

:thumb:


----------

